
GitHub will stop supporting Internet Explorer as of June 2018 - crabasa
https://twitter.com/michlbrmly/status/981855020948877312?s=21
======
Piskvorrr
Last IE to be branded as such was released in 2013; the not-IE-nooosir-
notatall aka Edge will continue to be supported.

------
baud147258
I discovered that too. Yes, I browse with IE.

